# Prime Minister to receive the title of honorary member of the Royal 22e Régiment



## dangerboy (21 Jul 2017)

I would not have predicted this:

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/news/2017/07/the_prime_ministerofcanadatherighthonourablejustintrudeautorecei.html



> News Release
> 
> From National Defence
> 
> ...


----------



## medicineman (21 Jul 2017)

I'd have thought that the Liberal mafia and the Vandoo mafia were mutually exclusive of each other...learn a new thing every day.

MM


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Jul 2017)

Is this the first time a serving or retired PM has received an honorary membership in a Cdn military unit?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 Jul 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Is this the first time a serving or retired PM has received an honorary membership in a Cdn military unit?




C'est le Régie.  Nobody understands them, but as a member will he have to pay his subscription?  As to this story of the latest addition to the regiment . . . yawn.

http://www.brucestantonmp.ca/pm-marks-the-100th-anniversaries-of-the-royal-22e-regiment-and-the-valcartier-garrison/


> PM marks the 100th anniversaries of the Royal 22e Régiment and the Valcartier Garrison
> 
> Prime Minister Stephen Harper today attended a celebration to mark the 100th anniversaries of both the Royal 22e Régiment and Valcartier Garrison. *Prime Minister Harper is an honorary member of the Regiment.
> *


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Jul 2017)

Is this a tradition or becoming a tradition for R22R? (Tradition = anything done once  [)


----------



## McG (21 Jul 2017)

I am uncomfortable with this.  It does not cast the apolitical light that the military should live under ... unless (maybe) if the R22eR decide to make every PM an honourary member from now on (but even this option I am not so sure of).


----------



## ModlrMike (21 Jul 2017)

I too mind myself uncomfortable with this. I don't mind that Mr Trudeau is made an honorary member of the regiment, what I mind is that a sitting PM is the honouree. It could call into question our neutrality in the political arena.


----------



## Loachman (21 Jul 2017)

Not fans of "Le Royal 22e Regiment (The Prime Minister's Own)" as a new name, then...?


----------



## ballz (21 Jul 2017)

I am not okay with this for the same reasons as outlined above. I can't help but double-facepalm thinking about the Regimental geniuses that decided this and it probably never even crossed their minds how non-apolitical it is.

Statements that don't support the government would be dealt with, quite frankly statements that do show active support for a government are often encouraged by our leadership and that is wrong IMO.


----------



## medicineman (22 Jul 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Not fans of "Le Royal 22e Regiment (The Prime Minister's Own)" as a new name, then...?



Not like the other "PMO" is any better... ;D

MM


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Jul 2017)

Opens up a second career option as a goat keeper. 

 :sarcasm:


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Jul 2017)

:rofl:


----------



## Rifleman62 (22 Jul 2017)

He and Gerald Butts are sheepherders now.


----------



## Stoker (22 Jul 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> He and Gerald Butts are sheepherders now.



Could be worse I guess, the RCN could of granted him honorary Admiral status for his kind patronage. I would probably have to retire then....


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Jul 2017)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Opens up a second career option as a goat keeper.
> 
> :sarcasm:



There are probably certain regimental traditions that are not found in standing orders.







A conversation at la Citadelle de Québec.

"There are things that the regiment demands." said the General.

He replied, "I know that being a member of the regiment means I have to do things that are unpleasant, but I will not shag him.  It may muss my hair."

The PM did not speak.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2017)

Trying to stare down a goat......I think the goat wins.

Film at eleven.


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Jul 2017)

What rank does his honorary position hold? ???

There are different types of Honorary appointments in the Canadian Army: Colonel-in-Chief, Colonel of the Regiment, Honorary Colonel and Honorary Lieutenant-Colonel. In the Reserve Army, units usually have two Honorary positions: Honorary Colonel and Honorary Lieutenant-Colonel.

Ref: http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/honoraries/honorary-appointment.page

Perhaps once he is issued with his uniform he will realize what all of the complaining is about?  

In accordance with A-AD-265-000/AG-01 Canadian Forces Dress Instructions,  honorary appointments are entitled to free issue of a uniform, rank insignia, accoutrements and accessories applicable to the honorary rank held.

Ref: http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/honoraries/annex-b-uniforms.page


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2017)

Sounds more like he is being given an "Associate Membership" into the VanDoo Association; much like some other units have done to bring in "Sugar Daddies".


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Jul 2017)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> What rank does his honorary position hold? ???



None.  This has nothing to do with honorary appointments as per QR&Os.  It is simply L'Association du Royal 22e Régiment (la Régie . . . the mafia) granting honorary membership as per the mandate of their regimental association.

http://www.r22er.com/  (go to Les Institutions du Régiment, then Association . . .)


> Mission
> 
> La mission primordiale de l’Association est de perpétuer le souvenir du 22e bataillon (canadien-français) et du Royal 22e Régiment, de favoriser le maintien de l’esprit de corps qui a toujours uni tous les membres  qui servent ou qui ont servi au Régiment depuis sa formation et regrouper en association les membres ordinaires, associés et honoraire, aux fins de poursuivre les objectifs prévus par la Charte.
> 
> ...



They're simply making a big public deal about it because, well, they're Van Doos and that's what they do. (and can get away with including a public ceremony that expends public funds . . . just like all the other regiments. . . . except that they may have more money in the bank than other regts)


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Jul 2017)

I see ;D.  So he is an honorary member of the Regimental Association which is not really the same as a member of the unit.  But that does not sound quite as impressive or maybe it just lost something in translation!


----------

